# TH 400 tag decoding



## Injun Don (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm looking at a tag on my 69 tranny. It reads:

69-PX 1447

I know the 69 is the year and the PX is the Pontiac X trans designation. What is the 1447? From other sites I've read that it is the Julian date? Is this correct? How would you interpret it?


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

I think it's the serial/production number of the trans. So it's the 1447th piece built in that run. I'm trying to find the same info on my 67 th400. The plate ink has been removed so I'm trying to find out what the 67 tag looked like.


----------

